# Process Version Conversion



## ss1494 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have Lightroom Version 6.4. I have a number of photos with process version 2010. Is there a way to convert all to process version 2012?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 10, 2016)

It can be done with the synchronize option (in develop mode). Change the process versrion of the first image first. Then select that image and all other images you want to change. Choose for synchronize and then only check the 'process version' box.


----------



## ss1494 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanx - That worked great!!


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 11, 2016)

If you click on the lightening bolt symbol under the histogram- it gives you the option to "Update all filmstrip photos"


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 11, 2016)

I-See-Light said:


> If you click on the lightening bolt symbol under the histogram- it gives you the option to "Update all filmstrip photos"
> View attachment 7344


may pay to point out the lightening bolt symbol  is only visible if the file has an older calibration 
Good one to know. TFS


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 12, 2016)

One thing to note is that if you have already done extensive work in the Develop module in the old process all of these edits are lost when you convert to the new process. Then you have to start over in the new process. I my case I have mostly left of my raw images in the older process unless I decide to reedit at a later date. There is really no harm in doing so since LR fully supports all processes.

-louie


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 12, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> One thing to note is that if you have already done extensive work in the Develop module in the old process all of these edits are lost when you convert to the new process


Very good to realize indeed!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't think all of the edits are lost, but Lightroom will try to 'translate' the edits to the new process version. That may go well sometimes, and it may be disappointing at other times.


----------



## BobMc (Mar 12, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> One thing to note is that if you have already done extensive work in the Develop module in the old process all of these edits are lost when you convert to the new process. Then you have to start over in the new process. I my case I have mostly left of my raw images in the older process unless I decide to reedit at a later date. There is really no harm in doing so since LR fully supports all processes.
> 
> -louie



To add to Louie's comment, the Process Version change shows up in the Develop history.  So, it can be easily reversed by just clicking on the line that precedes it.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 12, 2016)

I usually make a Virtual copy before updating the process version to save the previous settings. You can then set that state to be the Before version in the Develop module to make quick comparisons to my new settings and see if I am actually improving the image.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 12, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> I don't think all of the edits are lost, but Lightroom will try to 'translate' the edits to the new process version. That may go well sometimes, and it may be disappointing at other times.



Johan, You are probably right, I don't honestly remember exactly what happens. In any case I have found the the differences between PV2010 and PV2012 are so great that it is better to start with a clean slate edit the image with the new settings from scratch. 

-louie


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 12, 2016)

BTW; those slides in the calibration section are handy for adding a bit wow factor to an image. The blue saturation in particular. Red is handle also. I have blue presets for 25-50-100% which doesn't only affect the blue  colour in a photo. Can work on portraits also


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 13, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> I have found the the differences between PV2010 and PV2012 are so great that it is better to start with a clean slate edit the image with the new settings from scratch.



FWIW, I've found the same thing.


----------



## BobMc (Mar 13, 2016)

The take away is that, unlike film, digital images can be re-developed as the technology improves.

This image was taken in 2010, but the work you see here, all done in LR, was not possible until PV 2012 added WB to the Brush. See: Before and After


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2016)

Great example Bob!


----------

